# Minersville - chubs



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

We caught 3 chubs out of Minersville today. They were about 10 inches long and fat...well fed. In my book that does not bode well for the fishery. 
The fishing was _slow_ but consistent. Lure choice didn't matter. We threw almost the entire tackle box at the lake and eventually caught rainbows on most of it. (any color of kastmaster, super duper, blue fox, flatfish, etc. to name a few) Had no takers on rapalas/lucky crafts. We also caught them on flies as well (nymphs and woolly buggers: brown, green and black.) Again, consistent but slow. Fish were either 12, 16 or 19 inches, with similar numbers of each. We did not catch a single cuttthroat. Had lots of soft bites and bumps.
The lake was crowded.

Tight Lines.


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a fun day. I hear those chubs are good eatting.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad to see a report on that place. What a place that is!


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

They're something to get used to. They've been in there for years. Hence the regulations. They aren't going to poison it again. So the regulations are in place to work around them.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

They planted wipers last year. Give them a few years to mature and work on the chubs and I think you'll be plesently surprised. Newcastle was full of shiners a few years back and the introduction of wipers has all but totally eliminated them. Not to mention they were a blast to catch.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> The lake was crowded.


I think that comment speaks volumes for what is going on at Minersville right now...


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

PBH said:


> Flyfish4thrills said:
> 
> 
> > The lake was crowded.
> ...


Means Navaho and Panguitch are really slow! Kidding. I love Minersville. Great fishery.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

brookieguy1 said:


> Means Navaho and Panguitch are really slow!


Ya think?



> DAILY BAG LIMIT INCREASE FOR TROUT: Navajo Lake (Kane County) (PDF format)
> The daily bag and possession limit for trout is increased to 8 trout. This change is effective from May 11, 2012 to January 1, 2013. A section of the dike at Navajo Lake failed, resulting in the draining of the lake to a lower than normal level. The low water level at the lake will likely result in the loss of fish. Limits are being temporarily liberalized to allow anglers to harvest trout that would otherwise be lost. Plans are underway to repair the dike when water levels reach a point which will allow construction work to begin.





> DAILY BAG LIMIT INCREASE FOR TROUT: Panguitch Creek (Garfield County) (PDF format)
> The daily bag and possession limit for trout is increased to 8 trout. This change is effective from August 9, 2012 to January 1, 2013. Water flows from Panguitch Lake will be shut off in mid-September. Low water levels in the stream will likely results in the loss of trout. Limits are being temporarily liberalized to allow anglers to harvest trout that would otherwise be lost.


----------



## Flyfish4thrills (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to water draw down, temperature, and lake structure, there was only one side of the lake deep enough for the fish to hang out. That meant the boat fisherman were all on that side. If it were possible, there should have been buoys placed as lane markers and had boats circle, driving on the right side of the lane. Earlier in the year, you could fish quite a ways north and the lake still held fish there.
There were quite a few recreational boaters: waverunners, tubers, skiiers, etc. which also contributed to the numbers. The campground was full, but the water was turned off in the restrooms. Why pay the entrance fee? The wind had blown the floating docks so one set was not functional for boats. I would hate to swim in that water! It was a green chunky soup. We saw some bait fisherman that would begin casting when we got close to them. I also would bet that the number of fish over 22 inches are less than 1%, if that. The average size appears down since spring (due to poachers, in my opinion).
I brought up the chubs, because I haven't caught any in about 20 years, and those were from Panguitch (big surprise there). It worries me.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> We saw some bait fisherman that would begin casting when we got close to them. I also would bet that the number of fish over 22 inches are less than 1%, if that. The average size appears down since spring (due to poachers, in my opinion).
> I brought up the chubs, because I haven't caught any in about 20 years, and those were from Panguitch (big surprise there). It worries me.


Did you bother to call the Poaching Hot Line? If you won't call the UDWR, they can't help. If you want bigger fish in there, do your part to control the poachers. 
I've always avoided Minersville during July, August, and most of September.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Flyfish4thrills said:


> The campground was full, but the water was turned off in the restrooms. Why pay the entrance fee?


Locals that have been fighting the current regulations at Minersville have used the County Park as an excuse for removing the current regulations. They claim that use at the Park is too low, and thus not enough money is being made to keep it running. They blame fishing regulations on the use. So, in answer to your question "why pay the entrance fee?" I would answer with: To support current fishing regulations. Heck, I've considered paying the $5 fee even when I don't use the facilities and drive in on other access roads...



Flyfish4thrills said:


> I also would bet that the number of fish over 22 inches are less than 1%, if that. The average size appears down since spring (due to poachers, in my opinion).


You mean average size that you are catching seems down. This doesn't mean that the large fish are not in the lake. It means that you haven't been catching them. There have been 3 fish that I am aware of that were over 10lbs taken from Minersville this summer (since July). I am also aware of lots of 5 - 8lb trout caught out there this summer. I have to disagree with your guesstimate of only 1% of the fish being less than 22inches.



Flyfish4thrills said:


> I brought up the chubs, because I haven't caught any in about 20 years, and those were from Panguitch (big surprise there). It worries me.


Not sure why you are worried. When was the last time you fished for chubs? So why does it worry you that you haven't caught any (until now)? Minersville has had chubs in "good" numbers for many years. They aren't any worse right now than they were last year, or the year before. The condition of the trout in the reservoir right now tells me that chubs are not a problem. Further, the DWR has been proactive with their management with the introduction of wipers to keep the chubs in check.

The only thing that worries me with Minersville is water. And to be honest, considering the dry spring we had, the reservoir is in great shape. Most years the reservoir is drawn down further that what it is right now.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

> From the UDWR website
> MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	1816750	.81"	07/12/2012


Really?!? Almost 2 MILLION Wipers? I realize there'll be a lot of mortality, but 2 MILLION? Wow. Piute and Otter Creek got roughly 5,000 each on the same day, but they were more than twice the size of the ones going in Minersville. I'm anxious to see how they do. If two percent survive, that's 36,335 Wipers. Look out Utah Chubs. That would truly put the hurt on the Chubs in there. One half of one percent is still over 9,000. _(O)_


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Fishrmn said:


> > From the UDWR website
> > MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	1816750	.81"	07/12/2012
> 
> 
> Really?!? Almost 2 MILLION Wipers? I realize there'll be a lot of mortality, but 2 MILLION? Wow. Piute and Otter Creek got roughly 5,000 each on the same day, but they were more than twice the size of the ones going in Minersville. I'm anxious to see how they do. If two percent survive, that's 36,335 Wipers. Look out Utah Chubs. That would truly put the hurt on the Chubs in there. One half of one percent is still over 9,000. _(O)_


I feel that this may be a misprint. Perhaps not though. At a bit over 3/4" long, you probably could have fit that many in a few 5 gallon buckets!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I can only hope it is true. I go to beaver once a year to backcountry ski and fish. It would be like frosting on the cake to get to fight wipers on vacation as well!


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

I went to the stocking reports and looked and could only count 210k, which sounds a lot more reasonable, but, /shrug. My only question is, what are they gonna eat after they run out of chubs? Now I hope the chubs in that lake are hearty and spawn well. I will be sad if the wipers take out all the little smb too.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Wobblehd said:


> I went to the stocking reports and looked and could only count 210k, which sounds a lot more reasonable, but, /shrug. My only question is, what are they gonna eat after they run out of chubs? Now I hope the chubs in that lake are hearty and spawn well. I will be sad if the wipers take out all the little smb too.





> MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	1816750	.81"	07/12/2012


That's a direct copy and paste from their stocking report.
1,816,750. And 2% survival is a lofty goal from that type of planting. That's 36,000 fish. Probably more than they are expecting.

They put 100,000 sac fry in last year. Only .37 inches long.



> MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	100000	.37"	06/15/2011
> MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	2107	1.12"	08/04/2011
> MINERSVILLE RES	BEAVER	WIPER	7901	1.7"	08/04/2011


At .81 inches long they are very vulnerable. Very inexpensive. And _could_ fit in a few 5 gallon buckets. :lol:

And don't worry about them running out of something to eat. There's plenty of Utah Chubs for them. If by some miracle they do eat all of the chubs, they'll be over 10 pounds apiece, and the most hunted and most vulnerable fish in the reservoir. And the DWR will quit planting them for a few years while the chubs launch another invasion. _(O)_

Are you fond of catching little smb? It probably wouldn't hurt the Smallies to be thinned a little from the bottom up. Leave a little more of the food for the big 'uns.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

If they run out of chubs, then they simply stop stocking wipers. Remember, they are sterile and do not reproduce, which means the UDWR will have control over population numbers. If chub populations start to decline drastically, then wiper stockings get reduced as well...


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Oh how funny, I totally missed the '12. I knew they planted some in '11. I have in the mean time devised a plan to save the smb from the wipers. I will eat the wipers so they can't eat the smb. I can't wait!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

The stocking of wipers has had a positive effect on both rainbow trout and smallmouth bass in Newcastle....I am not sure why it wouldn't have the same effect on the two in Minersville. The key to the reservoir above all, though, is what PBH already mentioned--water. If we have another mild dry winter, the reservoir is going to be hurting next fall...


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

wyoming2utah said:


> The stocking of wipers has had a positive effect on both rainbow trout and smallmouth bass in Newcastle....I am not sure why it wouldn't have the same effect on the two in Minersville. The key to the reservoir above all, though, is what PBH already mentioned--water. If we have another mild dry winter, the reservoir is going to be hurting next fall...


+1 nicely put W2U. I think water is going to be the issue state wide next year. At least any tied to irrigation users.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

I know of 3 wipers that have been pulled out of minersville this year. 1 in a gillnet at 7 inches (I picked it out amongst the 3.5 trillion chubs  ) and two at almost 9 inches that were caught 2 weeks ago. If they do what they have done to newcastle, the wiperes in minersville will help it immensely.


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

BrookTroutKid said:


> I know of 3 wipers that have been pulled out of minersville this year. 1 in a gillnet at 7 inches (*I picked it out amongst the 3.5 trillion chubs  *) and two at almost 9 inches that were caught 2 weeks ago. If they do what they have done to newcastle, the wiperes in minersville will help it immensely.


A conservative estimate, I'm certain.

I heard of a few last fall.


----------



## Wobblehd (Jul 14, 2011)

Glad to see your still alive, BTK. 9" would almost be worth filleting. Grow wipers, grow! Are wiperes the female version? Or plural? If they were wiperess, perhaps royalty?


----------

